# ACS did NOT remove two years from total experience



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

I have received my positive ACS assessment recently. (This is a *re-assessment* for a different code)

'Weird' thing is this they *have NOT removed* any experience from the total and have considered all of it. :frog:

In short, they have taken end date of my degree as the 'from' date for work calculation. 

* Do they always remove two years?
* Is it a mistake done by them?
* Can I claim the points for my total experience? (I would be claiming 5 points, if two years deducted 0 points)

they have deducted two years In my previous assessment though.

Thanks a lot!! :amen::kiss:


----------



## joshua1729 (Jul 25, 2017)

It looks like it is a mistake on their part. I have not yet come across a case where ACS has not deducted any years of experience.

Maybe if education and both work experience are all Australia based?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Do the 2 years make a difference to your points claims? 

If no, perhaps email ACS and check - it would be useful for this forum to know this is possible (although page 4 of the ACS booklet states you need at least 2 years for a ICT major degree level or above - https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf)


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

joshua1729 said:


> It looks like it is a mistake on their part. I have not yet come across a case where ACS has not deducted any years of experience.
> 
> Maybe if education and both work experience are all Australia based?


Hmmm, I think I should contact ACS regarding this. Thanks for the reply.
No, education is not based on Aus.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Do the 2 years make a difference to your points claims?
> 
> If no, perhaps email ACS and check - it would be useful for this forum to know this is possible (although page 4 of the ACS booklet states you need at least 2 years for a ICT major degree level or above - https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf)



Yes, if two years deducted I will be loosing 5 points.

Thanks, I will contact ACS and update here.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

No they don't always remove 2 years. In some cases just 2 -4 months. Not a mistake. If you feel it's a mistake write them back and get confirmed??
You can claim points as per on shore / offshore work ex which you have.
Max work ex points claimed can be 20 as mix of offshore + onshore.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

cheesy_pizza said:


> I have received my positive ACS assessment recently. (This is a *re-assessment* for a different code)
> 
> 'Weird' thing is this they *have NOT removed* any experience from the total and have considered all of it. :frog:
> 
> ...


My guess, it should be Nov 14. Most likely, a typo. Do check and let us know. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## outspoken (Apr 3, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Yes, if two years deducted I will be loosing 5 points.
> 
> Thanks, I will contact ACS and update here.


Why are you reading between the lines? 
You are supposed to get your skills verified by ACS and your part is to present all the documents correctly to your knowledge. If you did that you are done. Your part is over.

Now whatever ACS is doing, you don't know and are not supposed to know.

ACS will give you a final result and that's the thing you need to take into account - and not how ACS did that why they did not do that - Whatever ACS is doing, it's up to them.

So cut the crap and count the points as per the ACS assessment. 

If later at any point, if someone asks you why did you claim the points, you can say, "I approached ACS to assess my skills, they did and gave me a report". Period!


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

cheesy_pizza said:


> I have received my positive ACS assessment recently. (This is a *re-assessment* for a different code)
> 
> 'Weird' thing is this they *have NOT removed* any experience from the total and have considered all of it. :frog:
> 
> ...


My 2 cents here!!!

As its a non-Aussie Degree, some years(2/4) of experience are expected to be deducted. It seems like a mistake from ACS and you should get it clarified with them. If its a mistake, Immi department does not have any bearing on the mistakes committed by assessing authorities and does not pursue your visa application in the candidate's favour. Please check the similar thread where one of the expat forum member's visa was rejected due to the mistake from assessing authority. https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-189-rejection-eoi-score-downgraded-immi.html

Better to clarify with them now rather than repenting it later.


----------



## Awaisi (Jul 17, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> I have received my positive ACS assessment recently. (This is a *re-assessment* for a different code)
> 
> 'Weird' thing is this they *have NOT removed* any experience from the total and have considered all of it. :frog:
> 
> ...


Dear,
Don't relay on ACS, I will highly recommend you do not claim any points for experience because DOHA will refuse your VISA application as the final decision of awarding points is remain with DIBP. I saw some cases where DOHA rejects visa applications by stating over points claim. 
It is a mistake from ACS so don't relay on it.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

Acs did not deduct my 2 years as well. Dont listen to crap from other people. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Total_Domination said:


> Acs did not deduct my 2 years as well. Dont listen to crap from other people.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


That's awesome, congrats!

Did you clarify with ACS? Or are you hoping to lodge with the letter without getting it clarified. If the latter do keep the forum updated regarding your visa grant or refusal if you haven't got a decision already 

It would be great to know that their own ACS booklet isn't completely accurate.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> That's awesome, congrats!
> 
> Did you clarify with ACS? Or are you hoping to lodge with the letter without getting it clarified. If the latter do keep the forum updated regarding your visa grant or refusal if you haven't got a decision already
> 
> It would be great to know that their own ACS booklet isn't completely accurate.


Actually I should have given my side as well. I have a aussie masters in engineering and they counted my exp after that. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Total_Domination said:


> Actually I should have given my side as well. I have a aussie masters in engineering and they counted my exp after that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Did you realize your ACS application type itself is different from that of the OP?


----------



## hnandarusdy (Aug 17, 2018)

luvjd said:


> Did you realize your ACS application type itself is different from that of the OP?


Case by case is different. Not everyone will be deducted and thus you are eligible for more points. 

It can be seen by your education and how closely your work description. 
For example: 

Bachelor Degree 4 years. Main subjects are software engineer.
Master Degree 2 years. Also, main courses are software engineer related 
Working 3 years in AUSTRALIA. (assuming everything is done in AUSTRALIA)

I'd say in this case will not get deducted. But again, case by case is different.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> I have received my positive ACS assessment recently. (This is a *re-assessment* for a different code)
> 
> 'Weird' thing is this they *have NOT removed* any experience from the total and have considered all of it.
> 
> ...


@cheesy 
Have you mailed acs and checked.
Tough luck though as DHA again caught up with you @ 189.
On vic thread there are few ppl who got just 2-4 months deducted.


----------



## Total_Domination (Jan 9, 2015)

luvjd said:


> Did you realize your ACS application type itself is different from that of the OP?


Sorry guys. I should have read the post carefully. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Het Guys,

No, I did not contact ACS yet... I have been reading your comments and thinking like a crazy scientist. And I was waiting for someone who is sailing the same boat as me. 

I'm in a dilemma of whether I should claim points for the total experience. Because things are not in my favour.

1. My education not based in Australia. It is 3-year degree from an AUS uni, but I studied outside Australia. CO may have mistaken this.

2. No Masters degree

3. Only 1 work year exp in AUS

Whereas, our 'Total_Domination' has completed his Education in Australia. He has a valid point there.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Hey Guys,

I found out what has happened, 

ACS may have taken my application type as a *"Post Australian Study Skills Assessment"* where they have mentioned;

"• The skill level requirement date for the Post Australian Study Skills Assessment will be noted as the
completion date of the relevant Australian degree. Suitable employment completed after the completion
date of the relevant Australian degree will be eligible for points under the skilled migration points test.

• Relevant work experience can be overseas experience or experience in Australia for the Post Australian
Study Skills Assessment but must be after the relevant Australian degree."

Also, it is mentioned that *"Please Note: You must satisfy the Australian Study Requirement (ASR) for visa purposes. ACS do not
assess whether you meet the ASR requirement. This will be determined by the Department of Home
Affairs (DoHA). "*

I have an AUS degree but completed offshore. I applied for a General Skills Assessment' not for a 'Post Australian Study Skills Assessment'. I also mentioned the country where I have completed my education, yet they have taken my education as a Valid Aus Education. 

Perhaps I will check with a migrant lawyer. 

Thank you so much guys!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks for the update - and great that you checked - since your education was offshore - it seems like it was a mistake.

Do update us if you get advice from an immigration lawyer if you don't mind


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I found out what has happened,
> 
> ...


Extremely dangerous comment ( what has been highlighted in the post ) 

No matter what a migration lawyer may say, I would not use the assessment without an iron clad letter from ACS that they stand by their assessment even after being pointed out that the education was not completed in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

NB said:


> Extremely dangerous comment ( what has been highlighted in the post )
> 
> No matter what a migration lawyer may say, I would not use the assessment without an iron clad letter from ACS that they stand by their assessment even after being pointed out that the education was not completed in Australia
> 
> Cheers


Hey NB, 

Sorry, they didn't mention that in the ACS result letter itself. Actually, it has no content about the country of education. Just the uni name (that's also without the country').

I quoted above from ACS guideline. 
Page 3 - bottom https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf

And my result letter just a general migration one. Not a post-study assessment.


> Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on <date>.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Hey NB,
> 
> Sorry, they didn't mention that in the ACS result letter itself. Actually, it has no content about the country of education. Just the uni name (that's also without the country').
> 
> ...


The rules are very clear, it is for the DHA to decide whether your education is valid or not
So I would just write a letter to ACS detailing very clearly your apprehension that the assessor May have mistakenly given him credit for full experience despite you not having completed your studies in Australia 

I would then take the matter forward based on the reply I get from ACS

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

NB said:


> The rules are very clear, it is for the DHA to decide whether your education is valid or not
> So I would just write a letter to ACS detailing very clearly your apprehension that the assessor May have mistakenly given him credit for full experience despite you not having completed your studies in Australia
> 
> I would then take the matter forward based on the reply I get from ACS
> ...


Thank you for your input NB. Now I have no intention to claim any points against this 'rewarded' two years as it clearly looks like a mistake.


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

As @TC said he would or anyone would have contaced ACS to get exact clarification.
Have you done that??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Thank you for your input NB. Now I have no intention to claim any points against this 'rewarded' two years as it clearly looks like a mistake.


You cannot arbirtarily deduct 2 years from your experience on your own
How do you know they would not have deducted 4 years ?

It has to be done through ACS only

If you want to play safe, write to ACS 

Final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Hey Guys,

Got the confirmation from ACS. And no years will be deducted from the total. 
I clearly mentioned them the fact I studied overseas.  

Dear xxxx,

I confirm as you have an Australian Bachelor degree we have assessed you based on the Post Australian Study Skill Assessment requirements.


This means the completion date of your Australian degree is your skill date. Please be advised that this is advised in the Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants page 3: Post Australian Study Notes:

```````


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got the confirmation from ACS. And no years will be deducted from the total.
> I clearly mentioned them the fact I studied overseas.
> ...


Well done! 

That's great to hear, and may be a ray of hope to folks studying at satellite campuses offshore  

Thanks for updating us.


----------

